# West Hampstead



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Heading to London tomorrow for a couple of days and we are staying in the Maygrove Apartments. We would like a decent place to have breakfast and a coffee. Wired seems to tick the coffee box, however I require eggs! Any recommendations?


----------



## danb23 (Dec 30, 2016)

Loft coffee by finchley road station for coffee, wet fish Cafe for breakfast on west end lane. Lanka by waitrose finchley road for tea and patisserie.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Loft is good also recommend gramos coffee cart outside o2 center finchley road


----------

